# Anyone listen to Dr. John R. DeWitt?



## SemperEruditio (Apr 27, 2010)

Found him on SermonAudio. Listening to him I assume preach each of the WCF and he just awesome! His passion and conviction is clear. These could just be lectures but boy his speaking is incredible.

Anyone listen to him before? 
SermonAudio.com - Greenville Seminary & Mt. Olive


----------



## goodnews (Apr 27, 2010)

Frank, I've listened to several of his sermons in the past, particulalry when he was still the pastor at First Pres (ARP) in Columbia, SC. I always thought that I'd like to see him preach in person. I have no doubt he's done a fantastic job on the series you've mentioned. He's a nice guy in person as well.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 27, 2010)

Jeff, he preached at Synod a few years ago. Don't tell me you missed him then!


----------



## goodnews (Apr 27, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> Jeff, he preached at Synod a few years ago. Don't tell me you missed him then!



 Yea, I remember he said something about John Calvin and he used the Bible in his sermon.


----------



## jfschultz (Apr 27, 2010)

I heard him weekly when he was at Second Presbyterian in Memphis. Mostly while down in the basement TV ministry control room. His being there, was one reason I went along with leaving a (now non-existent) PCA church that was heading to left field and go there.

It was during his tenure there, that Second Presbyterian left the PCUSA for the EPC under the provisions of the UPCUSA-PCUS plan of union.


----------

